# something does NOT look rights, nakehead related



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

i was goign to post this somewhere more appropriate but this is where most reads are unless i want to wait a week for an answer. anyways...

my snakehead, about 8" long-
he eats alot on and off, some days he wont eat anythign others he will eat 5 pieces of shrimp and thats alot for the size of him. usually after he eats big he doesn't eat for a while and thins out then eats again. well its been about 5 days since his last big feeding which is a long time, and instead of thining out hes swelling!!
his stomach is HUGE, i mean you think they look big after they eat, this is at least 50% bigger, hes absolutely HUGE. he looks like he is goign to burst, seriously. his behaviur has been somewhat normal, so nothing big there. i dont get it is there somethign wrong? this mornign it started to worry me, and now i knwo that there is DEFINITLY somethign wrong. 
you gotta see it to believe it. oh yeah and i cant post pics, no scanner, or digi camera. i wish tho


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

mine used to stuff itself until it could barely move. Its pretty common, snakeheads are gluttons.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

General rule for SH, if it doesnt eat then something wrong. A noticable swelling is a definite sign of something wrong. You should have wrote this to the nutiotoion and deisease forum where donh can help you


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

FeederFish33 said:


> mine used to stuff itself until it could barely move. Its pretty common, snakeheads are gluttons.


 It's definately *not* normal.

SH's are pure pigs. Probably the only other fish that can compre is a FH.

This is not normal, EMJAY. It sounds to me like an interior infection.

Is there any way you can post pics?

I am afraid to say anything more until I see pics, but I can say with almost 100% surety, that if a SH doesn't eat for 5 days, AND his stomach is swelling, it's a disease.

I've never known any SH to turn down food, let alone for 5 days.


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

its absolutely crazy, i know there is somethign wrong, im 100% sure.
i cant post pics, sorry
im thinking its an internal infection too, if its worse tomorrow and he stars acting weird or anything then... its...bye bye


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

EMJAY said:


> its absolutely crazy, i know there is somethign wrong, im 100% sure.
> i cant post pics, sorry
> im thinking its an internal infection too, if its worse tomorrow and he stars acting weird or anything then... its...bye bye


 Hold on tho...

Even with pics, it will be impossible to say if it's an interior infection. We don't need pics for that reason. I only said to post pics because it helps is all, but if it's interior, then pics won't help at all anyways.

I'm just saying that in no way in hell is that normal. I don't care what anyone here says.

Please don't euthanize him until you try antibiotics, ok? Unless you feel he is suffering or listless, that is.

If he is, then get a bowl of water, put him in it, cover it up so he can't get out, then put it in the freezer.

Please be kind and do what's right if it comes to that.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

DonH hangs out in here. He may be able to shed some light on this. I agree with Reckoning, something is going on here.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

It could be intestinal blockage... As a last resort, you can isolate the fish and try treating it with EPSOM salt (magnesium sulfate). It is found in most drugstores or grocery stores. It acts as a laxative and will hopefully clear his system. You can use it as a short term bath in a bucket at a rate of 1 tbsp/gallon for 15 minutes (keep constant watch over it... if it starts to roll over, then move it back to its tank. ) Or treat the tank at 1 TEAspoon/5 gallons of water for 14 days and remove it through water changes.

As Epsom salt is magnesium sulfate, it will increase the hardness of your water during treatment (because of the magnesium). Also, since it also is a sulfate, if you are using any type of med, make sure that it is compatible with sulfa drugs.

This should relieve the bloating. To prevent this in the future, you should feed it a variety of foods and not in very large portions. Good Luck.


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

nevermind guys, he went to a better place. hes fine now


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

do not post here any longer, http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...st=0#entry88863


----------

